# Chief Article writer



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess this is a little out of the ordinary, there are lots here that do a very good job of helping to troubleshoot a myriad of (mainly) computer related issues and I commend them all.

But occasionally, we find someone taking that little bit more effort and I think these people deserve a bit of a special thankyou.

I know we usually do these things on round numbers but if I waited, I'd forget. :facepalm:

*Masterchiefxx17* has written 132 articles, (by my count) and over the last few months his dedication to the articles section has been astounding!

Well done Chief! :thumb: and keep em comin! :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Here . . Here!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent job chief


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave! I surely wasn't expecting this post! :smile:

The same thank you goes out to you (Dave) and John, as without both of you there wouldn't be anyone to edit :grin::flowers:.

I'd have to wait for Flight to show up. :rofl:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. :smile:

The number was 162 by the way, not 132.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

I must echo this accolade, as I have received invaluable information from articles here. :thumb: :beerchug: :grin: :thanx:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Thanks. :smile:
> 
> The number was 162 by the way, not 132.


I know it is, but I wasn't going to correct you. :lil::lil:

Either way, thank you again! :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great work indeed chief, and the rest of the crew


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice work there MC well done.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent stuff Justin!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great work Chief!

Feeling kind of guilty of not being able to put up new stuff like I used to.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will when studies allow you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice work Justin! :flowers:


----------

